# Electric buggy racing. On ice!



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

The Trophée Andros Electrique starts this weekend. One of the few series featuring electric vehicles, it takes place in the French Alps on snowy tracks.

Cars are built by Exagon Engineering and use Siemens motors and Saft lithium batteries.

Some demonstration laps in vid below.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool! I missed my chance to try that in my EV last blizzard, I'll have to get out next storm! Might be a good idea to get the defroster hooked up!


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

In this article on All Cars Electric she mentions she couldn't get the Tesla to spin with traction control engaged. 

Now I'd like to see a race between these buggies and a Roadster. I think I'll contact Tesla and suggest it.


----------

